# mini  "betriebssystem" gesucht



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
ich habe für die schule eine hausaufgabe aufbekommen. wir sollen ein bootfähiges medium erstellen, welches die hardwareressourcen wie dma's und irq auslesen kann. ich habe an linux gedacht, unserer lehrer meinte aber, wir könnten es sogar auf einer diskette speichern. habt ihr eine idee?


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2009)

Linux 2.4 passt auf ne Diskette, wenn man es entsprechend kompiliert.


----------



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

geht es auch irgendwie einfacher? ich bin schüler und hab daher in sachen programmierung fast nichts drauf. am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich, wenn ich das nur noch brennen müsste...


----------



## dot (5. Oktober 2009)

Guck dir mal die alten Fli4l Disketten an. Wenn du einen Editor/cat + ein verneunftiges /proc System dadurch erhaelst, dann sollte das ja klappen.


----------



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

_fli4l (floppy isdn for linux) ist eine aktiv weiterentwickelte Linux-
Distribution, deren Hauptaufgabe das Bereitstellen eines Routers ist_

naja, soetwas suche ich eher nicht. gibt es nicht eine linux-variante, welche ich von cd booten kann um z.b die irq zu sehen. hier mal ein beispiel unter windows:


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2009)

Von CD kann das jede Linux-Distribution. Such dir was aus. Das spannende ist doch die Größe.


----------



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

ich habe schon ubuntu und sidux probiert, aber ich habe nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe...


----------



## cookiebrandt (5. Oktober 2009)

damn small linux oder linux mint fallen mir spontan unter sparsam ein. Ansonsten gibt es etliche Listen im Internet die man des Öfteren auch nach kleinen, aber feinen Distributionen durchforsten kann. Und wenn nicht, bau dir ein LFS (allerdings solltest du da besser schon Erfahrungen mit Linux gemacht haben).

MfG

edit: http://forum.chip.de/linux/irqs-linux-anzeigen-lassen-271603.html für irqs


----------



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

erstmal danke für die große beteiligung .

ich hab mir schon mal eure lösungsvorschläge angeguckt, aber da bin ich wohl zu unfähig. vllt. kann ich euch nach der nächsten unterrichtsstunde des rätsels lösung mitteilen


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Oktober 2009)

Was gibt es da nicht zu kapieren? Starten, Konsole öffnen und folgendes eingeben:


```
cat /proc/interrupts
```


----------



## dot (5. Oktober 2009)

henmar schrieb:


> _fli4l (floppy isdn for linux) ist eine aktiv weiterentwickelte Linux-
> Distribution, deren Hauptaufgabe das Bereitstellen eines Routers ist_
> 
> naja, soetwas suche ich eher nicht. gibt es nicht eine linux-variante, welche ich von cd booten kann um z.b die irq zu sehen. hier mal ein beispiel unter windows:



Ein kleines schmales Linux steht stark deinem Vorhaben 'klein' im weg. Ich dachte du brauchst nur die IRQs und DMA Modi? Was hat das jetzt mit ICQ zutun? Ob Fli4l jetzt fuer das Routing optimiert ist, ist doch im Endeffekt egal, so lange du die benoetigte Informationen bekommst.
Ansonsten ganz langweilig eine Ubunti ISO auf DVD brennen, starten und per 'cat' die noetigen Informationen abrufen.


----------



## iUser (5. Oktober 2009)

er hat irq und nicht icq geschrieben 
Desweiteren versuch es vllt. mal mit easy peasy...das ist ein OS für Netbooks. Habe es selbst noch nicht probiert, könnte aber vielleicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## henmar (5. Oktober 2009)

hab ich schon meine unfähigkeit erwähnt? 
hab ich wohl überlesen, danke


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

henmar schrieb:


> geht es auch irgendwie einfacher? ich bin schüler und hab daher in sachen programmierung fast nichts drauf. am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich, wenn ich das nur noch brennen müsste...


Was bekommt ihr dann für krasse Aufgaben 
Ich würd mich ja jetzt hinsetzen und das mal in ASM coden und dann auf Floppy schreiben, bräucht ich aber so ne Woche für. Und Schulstoff ist das definitiv auch nicht mehr...
Lad dir einfach nen Live-Linux runter, z.B. Knoppix, da kannst du auch son Krempel mit abfragen, wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde.


----------



## henmar (6. Oktober 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Was bekommt ihr dann für krasse Aufgaben
> Ich würd mich ja jetzt hinsetzen und das mal in ASM coden und dann auf Floppy schreiben, bräucht ich aber so ne Woche für. Und Schulstoff ist das definitiv auch nicht mehr...
> Lad dir einfach nen Live-Linux runter, z.B. Knoppix, da kannst du auch son Krempel mit abfragen, wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde.



ich habe leistungskurs informatiksysteme belegt, vllt. ist die aufgabe deswegen etwas komplizierter. ich kann euch aber beruhigen und sagen, dass einige meiner mitschüler schon so ein programm, welches auf eine diskette passt, gefunden haben.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Oktober 2009)

henmar schrieb:


> ich habe leistungskurs informatiksysteme belegt, vllt. ist die aufgabe deswegen etwas komplizierter. ich kann euch aber beruhigen und sagen, dass einige meiner mitschüler schon so ein programm, welches auf eine diskette passt, gefunden haben.


Na dann :o)


----------



## henmar (8. Oktober 2009)

also, 
ich möchte mal schnell miteilen, wie man die irq's und die dma's unter linux (ich habe sidux genommen) anzeigt: run command: dma oder interrupt eingeben. so einfach ist das


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Oktober 2009)

Das funktioniert nur mit den entsprechenden Programmen. Wie ich es beschrieben habe, geht es immer:

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

Ich hab auch nicht verstanden, was du daran nicht kapieren wolltest. (Oder fehlt da etwa noch was?)


----------



## henmar (9. Oktober 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nur mit den entsprechenden Programmen. Wie ich es beschrieben habe, geht es immer:
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/interrupts
> ...



bei mir hat es zumindest nicht funktioniert. es wurde dann immer eine fehlermeldung angezeigt, aber wie die genau lautete weis ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. Oktober 2009)

Tomsrtbt @ wikipedia
Download @ Chip.de
Viel kleiner gehts wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

henmar schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe für die schule eine hausaufgabe aufbekommen. wir sollen ein bootfähiges medium erstellen, welches die hardwareressourcen wie dma's und irq auslesen kann. ich habe an linux gedacht, unserer lehrer meinte aber, wir könnten es sogar auf einer diskette speichern. habt ihr eine idee?



Hallo henmar 

Es gibt einige kleine Linux Versionen die man nutzen kann. 
Da wäre z.B. Damm Small Linux (DSL) . Es passt zwar nicht auf eine Diskette aber auf ein Medium das 50 MB  groß ist z.B. auf eine CD würde es looocker passen. Es hat auch alle anehmich grafischen eigenschaften um damit umzugehen ,auch das was du brauchst um dir das anzusehen was du willst. "Ein Disketten Linux" sind mittlerweile rar geworden ,es gibt sie aber noch. Oftmals bootet man damit eine alte PC Krücke ohne Platte und nutzt dies dann praktisch als Firewall. Es gibt auch einfache Disketten Varianten ,eine kenne ich noch nennt sich Hal 91 oder so ähnlich. Ist für DD gedacht (Imaging von Festplatten,Partitionen ,etc.) ,DD steht für Disk Dump !

Andere kleine Linux Versionen wären z.B. Puppy Linux


----------

